# Spezialhaus Korn Classic camera



## jnickal (Jul 12, 2022)

I have held on to this camera for several years, I believe it was my Grandpa's and not sure if it has any value. It's label says Spezialhaus Korn, does anyone know if it has any value?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 13, 2022)

Korn Spezial is a brand of Pilsner style beer. Your camera is still a Welta Welti and in the shown condition I’d evaluate it at around $50-70. It is not rare but someone might collect German cameras. Now you owe me a Korn Spezial…


----------



## jnickal (Jul 13, 2022)

Mitica100 said:


> Korn Spezial is a brand of Pilsner style beer. Your camera is still a Welta Welti and in the shown condition I’d evaluate it at around $50-70. It is not rare but someone might collect German cameras. Now you owe me a Korn Spezial…


Ha-ha so someone just put a beer label on the inside of the camera case  I would gladly buy you a Korn Spezial


----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 13, 2022)

jnickal said:


> I have held on to this camera for several years, I believe it was my Grandpa's and not sure if it has any value. It's label says Spezialhaus Korn, does anyone know if it has any value?





Mitica100 said:


> Korn Spezial is a brand of Pilsner style beer. Your camera is still a Welta Welti and in the shown condition I’d evaluate it at around $50-70. It is not rare but someone might collect German cameras. Now you owe me a Korn Spezial…


Sorry, but it doesn't say 'Korn Spezial' anywhere and it's not clear to me what beer would have to do with this.
The sticker clearly reads: *photo-spezialhaus Korn - theaterstraße - Kassel *(that city is indeed in Germany)
In the past, this camera must have been bought from a specialist photo dealer (in German = photo-spezialhaus) with the name Korn, who at the time put the sticker on the inside of the camera bag as some sort of advertisement, which is really not unusual.
So, it has absolutely nothing to do with beer!


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 13, 2022)

I still think it is a tag from a dealer that sold or repaired it back in the day.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 14, 2022)

gk fotografie said:


> Sorry, but it doesn't say 'Korn Spezial' anywhere and it's not clear to me what beer would have to do with this.
> The sticker clearly reads: *photo-spezialhaus Korn - theaterstraße - Kassel *(that city is indeed in Germany)
> In the past, this camera must have been bought from a specialist photo dealer (in German = photo-spezialhaus) with the name Korn, who at the time put the sticker on the inside of the camera bag as some sort of advertisement, which is really not unusual.
> So, it has absolutely nothing to do with beer!


Lighten up, the whole thing was a play on words. After all I identified what camera he had, if you read all posts. Peace now…


----------

